# Chicago area classes wanted



## ferngyrl (Jul 19, 2004)

I am searching for cooking classes in Chicago. If anyone has any input on day classes or schools or restaurants offering internships, classes etc. please share. 
Thank you.


----------



## shawn d. (Aug 3, 2004)

What kind of classes are you looking for? I can ask around at school. I mean the park district here has "cooking classes" (bbq, potato salad...) but I dont think its what you are looking for.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would check out flavourcookingschool.com. I was just at their facility yesterday and it is top notch. You can also take classes at Kendall College or Triton College or pretty much any of the community colleges. It really depends what your looking for.


----------

